# Painting blanks



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

Is it possible to spray paint blanks and clear coat them with out the paint cracking or chipping or do you have to buy them painted


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

I know krylon paints will work, and automotive paint with a flex agent will work...call the guys at mud hole, they will go over exactly how to paint a rod


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, you can paint blanks. I like Krylon and you need to coat the whole rod.


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

What do you use for a clear coat or is that not needed


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is a link to one of the larger rod builders forums. Search for painting blanks, they cover everything and then some
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/forum/14-rod-building-forum/

Steve


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have used Rustoleum Appliance Paint with success. You will need to apply your rod finish over the entire rod.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Would/does it affect the rod's action? Seems like it might take some sensitivity out of it.


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

Was worried about this... Or even the paint cracking under pressure


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Magic Mike said:


> Would/does it affect the rod's action? Seems like it might take some sensitivity out of it.




Adding weight and another layer between your line and the blank always decreases sensitivity. However this could be so minimal that it is not noticeable. I would try it on a rod you have already built with the same configuration to see if you can tell a difference.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Smitty81 said:


> I have used Rustoleum Appliance Paint with success. You will need to apply your rod finish over the entire rod.




If you wanted a fade with two colors, would you apply both while they are wet or could the second coat only cover a portion?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Multiple thin layers of krylon paint is what I have been told, turning slowly with a drying motor
after stripping the rod down to the natural blank......lightly sanding, clean, then paint

I prefer the natural look of some rod blanks fiberglass flex coated after wrapping the guides and blank


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kylewise said:


> What do you use for a clear coat or is that not needed


Threadmaster, Flexcoat, etc.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Problem with Krylon*

So I painted a rod with Krylon, waited two days and wrapped my rod eyes. I came back a few hours later and the wrappings had sunk into the paint. I know from one of the sites that they recommend a 2000 series epoxy clear. A local supplier said he coats the whole rod with flex coat.

So, how long do you guys let your paint dry before wrapping? Flex coat the whole rod or clear coat with epoxy clear?

I tried using epoxy adhesive vs. flexcoat and that was a failure. When I heated it, it caught fire - lol.

Any tips appreciated.

Bob


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I use Threadmaster to coat the whole rod, but Flexcoat will work. 2 days is plenty.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

boatnbob said:


> So I painted a rod with Krylon, waited two days and wrapped my rod eyes. I came back a few hours later and the wrappings had sunk into the paint. I know from one of the sites that they recommend a 2000 series epoxy clear. A local supplier said he coats the whole rod with flex coat.
> 
> So, how long do you guys let your paint dry before wrapping? Flex coat the whole rod or clear coat with epoxy clear?
> 
> ...


Let it dry a couple hours. It doesn't matter if your wraps sinks into it. When doing over wraps or double over wraps they usually sink in a little to the under layer of epoxy especially if it's the same day as it was applied. You can paint it and let it dry for 6 hours then coat the rod with finish and let it spin for 24 hours. The finish will be hard by then.


----------

